# Snake Skin Soap



## amd (Jan 24, 2018)

The other day a friend of mine gifted me with a 7 foot snake shed from one of her 11 (!!) snakes. I had two thoughts on this...

1) I want to make a silicone impression mat for soap
2) I want to make soap with the shed skin in it

and then 3) I might be taking my soap obsession way too far...

So my friend is totally on board with me experimenting with this and if I get something to work she would like to gift it to the members of the local Herpetological Society.

For the impression mat, I've seen a few videos on the process, but they were really terrible for explaining what to do. I've also read Auntie Clara's blog post about doing it, but it was a while ago and at the time it made zero sense to my little brain. I'm going back to read it again, now that I have an actual project in mind it may make more sense.

For incorporating it actually into the soap, I was thinking of shredding it to see if it dissolves in lye, or getting it down to a close to powder form. Not sure what will happen when I throw it into the coffee mill (reserved just for DIY, please don't suspect me of brewing snake coffee for my husband, lol). I'm not sure how much to use though.

Is this the weirdest thing in soap? Completely repulsive? Has anyone done this before and is brave enough to tell me about it?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 24, 2018)

I would go for the impression mat, snake skin in soap somehow grosses me out. Funny thing I love almost any and all lizards but do not like snakes, although they can be beautiful.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 24, 2018)

I’m all in with impression mat... but snake skin in soap, yeah, I don’t want to even think about it.. sorry I can’t be of any help !


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 24, 2018)

I make gun slings with decorative inlays of snakeskin. It just so happens that most of my skins are snakes harvested in South Dakota (all are not endangered species). Snakeskin looks good in things like this, although it's not the most durable. More for pretty than for harsh use.

An impression mat would be cool if the skin had a lot of distinctive texture. Not sure what I think about snakeskin dissolved and put in soap, but I'm sure stranger things have been used. Have fun!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2018)

I say go for all of it.  Do the impression mat and give it a try in soap.   I personally couldn't do that as I have a horrible fear of snakes.   No way, no how!


----------



## toxikon (Jan 24, 2018)

Wouldn't the shed be too thin and papery to make a proper impression? 

I'd probably just keep the shed as a cool keepsake, then maybe buy this texture mat to use for soap: http://a.co/dQlYItN


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 24, 2018)

Maybe you could crumble/shred the shed & sprinkle some on top as a decoration for the snake lovers society.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Primrose (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm pretty sure there are people dissolving it in lye and adding to soap that way. I think it would be very neat for snake enthusiasts


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 24, 2018)

I am so much less grossed out by snake skin soap than some other ideas I've seen (I am looking at you new mothers!!) - I say go for it!!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 24, 2018)

I'd try and dissolve it. I'm a snake lover but the idea of skin powder or bits is a little much.
I agree, I've seen worse in soap. I even tossed around the idea of using blood.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 24, 2018)

Adding snake skin to soap is similar to using tussah silk or silk cocoons.

*Snake Skin Soap* (Spoiler Alert, if you don't like snakes, best not to look; but it is lovely soap. )

http://wikitalks.com/2013/01/how-to-make-soap-from-snake-skin/


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2018)

Still gross to me. Sorry, no way. Looks gross to make too.   I still say go for it. Just not me.  [emoji12]


----------



## earlene (Jan 24, 2018)

The method used in this video is the one my granddaughter & I used to create a flattish silicone scales mat-like piece for her Hallowe'en costume a couple or so years ago.  The part about creating the silicone paintable material starts about halfway into the video.  The first part is about building up a cast upon which to paint the material that creates the silicone mold.  It is not the only way to make a silicone mold, but I think it would work very well for a flattish snake mat.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfH_HCI0G4I[/ame]


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 24, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Adding snake skin to soap is similar to using tussah silk or silk cocoons.
> 
> *Snake Skin Soap* (Spoiler Alert, if you don't like snakes, best not to look; but it is lovely soap. )
> 
> http://wikitalks.com/2013/01/how-to-make-soap-from-snake-skin/



Thats pretty gross lol. I would only use a little of the skin so it would all dissolve. Having to strain skin goop isn't something I'd like to do.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 24, 2018)

Soap queen has a tutorial about making a mat with a pineapple. Going to see if I find it.

At first your idea gross me out, but then I thought about cowboy boots, so why not?  After you make your mat, maybe you can make yourself a nice belt!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 24, 2018)

Found it!

https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/pineapple-cold-process-soap-tutorial/


----------



## amd (Jan 24, 2018)

Oh my... zany that link was interesting! I never thought to Google snake skin soap! I'm on The fence about actually putting it in the soap at the moment. Not from y'all, just from my brain calming down and actually thinking about it. 

Great video for the silicone mold. Thanks for sharing that. I'll Google the pineapple mold too (although I think I did see that).


----------



## Kittish (Jan 25, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> Thats pretty gross lol. I would only use a little of the skin so it would all dissolve. Having to strain skin goop isn't something I'd like to do.



I don't think it would all dissolve. You'd still be left with bits that were insoluble in the lye, no matter how little you used (unless you used zero, which kind of defeats the purpose).


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 25, 2018)

Good find, Zany. Between that, Deanna making snake skin gun slings, earlene's creepy mask video, and Obsidian's fantasy of blood soap, I'm feeling pretty vanilla right now.  Oh, and of course amd's desire to make snake soap!


----------



## Saponificarian (Jan 25, 2018)

Oii!!! Some very adventurous people here!!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Jayne (Jan 25, 2018)

No idea how to make it work but I love the idea of incorporating snake skin.  So unique.  Unique is good.


----------



## SoapEh (Jan 25, 2018)

I think this is interesting and has definite possibilities. There are a lot of adventuresome people out there, and a lot who adore snakes and reptiles. Plus, it's giving the creative part of your brain a workout!

I think I'd get out my soapy log book and start experimenting with tiny batches. Grind some skin up fine and see if it will dissolve like silk, then see how it behaves in soap. Get some soft molding silicone and a little piece of skin, see if you can get an impression. If not, start thinking about ways to use the skin as a decorative element or exfoliant, dissolve it into soap batches, or research another way to make an impression. 

If you do end up doing something snake related I would love to see it. I know there are so many reptile groups out there trying to save rare species of snakes, turtles, and lizards that would love something novel like this that could draw attention to their cause. 

Have fun, do science, let us know how it goes!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 25, 2018)

Well, I am ok with the mat, but skin in the soap. Nope,  can't do either ....

In Texas, we kill snakes.


----------



## Karens62 (Jan 25, 2018)

This is just the shed, right?   I wouldn’t think it would be too hard to get it dissolved in lye. They almost fall apart with just hot water. That said, I won’t be in line to try it anymore than I would stand in line to try fingernail soap.


----------



## elurah (Jan 25, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Adding snake skin to soap is similar to using tussah silk or silk cocoons.
> 
> *Snake Skin Soap* (Spoiler Alert, if you don't like snakes, best not to look; but it is lovely soap. )
> 
> http://wikitalks.com/2013/01/how-to-make-soap-from-snake-skin/



So the article mentions that snake skin + lye can lead to the release of gaseous hydrogen sulfides. I can't find any info on the chemical composition of snake skin to verify this, but hydrogen sulfide is very scary stuff and in enclosed spaces it can cause sudden death by affecting the respiratory center of the brain. It's such a rare toxicity it's hard to find more information about its presentation but sudden death and heart attacks are both possible. 

I'm going to see if I can find any more info on this. 

ETA: okay, I finally found a paper that may support this:
https://books.google.com/books?id=dVefDAAAQBAJ&pg=PA39&lpg=PA39&dq=sulfide+snake+skin&source=bl&ots=OtGOy4QbSJ&sig=1lVK0zRZkUGDhRncAJ5MmENocEM&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiNwZK85_TYAhUGPN8KHdjxDh8Q6AEIZjAL#v=onepage&q=sulfide%20snake%20skin&f=false

 Chemistry people, help me out! There are a few different amino acids that have sulfur groups in them that could create hydrogen sulfides when combined with NaoH (or by any other deamination process). They include methionine, cysteine, homocysteine, and taurine. Snake skin has cysteine which means mixing it with lye would release hydrogen sulfides. 

Interestingly, cysteine is also found in high quantities in keratin including human hair. That's why you get that funny smell when you burn it. So I would reccomend adequate ventilation when using human hair or a horse hoof in future soaping endeavors. :think:


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 26, 2018)

OMG elurah that is scary!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 26, 2018)

Yes, hydrogen sulfide (H2S) is dangerous and you don't want to breathe much. But the rotten egg whiff from overcooked eggs or ... ahem ... from gaseous body emanations also contains some H2S. So a whiff or two is not going to do harm, but it is important to limit your exposure to just that whiff or two. 

The real danger comes when longer exposure to the H2S overwhelms your nose so you can't smell it anymore. 

That was a real problem when I worked in an industrial wastewater treatment plant and people sometimes had to go into closed tanks where dangerous gases like this could build up to lethal levels. 

It's also part of the reason why people get so sick when toxic sewer gases accidentally build up in a building and people don't get out to fresh air. 

Good ventilation is the key. If you smell H2S, do something about it. Your nose will warn you at first, but will not be able to continue alerting you to the risk.

Most people don't realize that mixing NaOH and some sugars can release carbon monoxide gas, another toxic gas. How many soapers routinely add sugars to their soap and think nothing of it? I don't usually say much about it, because the risk of harm is low. 

I'm not trying to wave off your concerns, but if I wanted to digest snake skin with NaOH, I would, but I'd do it with a good dose of common sense and very good ventilation. Maybe even work outdoors?


----------



## Millie (Jan 26, 2018)

:Kitten Love: Tee-hee 
Just catching up on the forum. What a bunch of weirdos... I love it!
OP, can't wait to see what you do with that snakeskin. Pictures mandatory.


----------



## amd (Jan 26, 2018)

After work tonight I am going to Menard's to look for the naptha and silicone to work on the impression. I think the shed will be durable enough for the process, it's a very complete shed complete with eye caps and I can fold it without it cracking or breaking. I think to get the texture I want it will be a two step process, one to make an impression of the skin and the second to make an inverted impression (from the first impression). I will probably do the silicone process in Chris' shop. He has a table top paint booth, so I'll be able to run the exhaust while I'm working. My soap space is 90 sq feet and only has one tiny window, so I don't trust that I will get enough ventilation for stronger chemical fumes.

Still contemplating the addition of the snake skin into the soap. I'm leaning more towards "no" the longer I think on it. Making the impression and designing a soap may be enough of a challenge to keep me entertained - although my other snake owning friend thinks it would be a cool soap. I'll post pictures through the weekend as the process evolves.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 26, 2018)

Personally I am of the mind - just because you _can_ do something, doesn't mean you _should_ do it. 
I personally would never use a soap if I knew it had snake skin or any other type of shed skin in it. It's been shed for a reason, to me that means it's waste. The ICK factor for me is powerfully overwhelming when I think of it.


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 26, 2018)

amd said:


> The other day a friend of mine gifted me with a 7 foot snake shed from one of her 11 (!!) snakes. I had two thoughts on this...
> 
> 1) I want to make a silicone impression mat for soap
> 2) I want to make soap with the shed skin in it
> ...


If you need a Guinea Pig to try the one with snake skin in it I'll gladly Volunteer. I'd even pay the shipping to get it sent to me. 

With the impression mat thing unless it was from a Hognose or something that has defined scales I don't think it would work too well. 

I have a Hognose & 4 other Snakes. If you need more shed feel free to let me know and I'll start saving it for you.


----------



## elurah (Jan 26, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Most people don't realize that mixing NaOH and some sugars can release carbon monoxide gas, another toxic gas. How many soapers routinely add sugars to their soap and think nothing of it? I don't usually say much about it, because the risk of harm is low.



Excellent point, Deanna! I haven't had to study chemistry for so long, and I think the snake skin example made me realize  the significance of putting anything other than oils with sodium hydroxide. A few sulfur groups here, and a touch of nitrogen groups there, and all of sudden I am creating some of the most medically significant noxious inhalants, albeit in small quantities. It's bonefied chemistry!  

I agree the risk is low with moderation.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 27, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Yes, hydrogen sulfide (H2S) is dangerous and you don't want to breathe much. But the rotten egg whiff from overcooked eggs or ... ahem ... from gaseous body emanations also contains some H2S. So a whiff or two is not going to do harm, but it is important to limit your exposure to just that whiff or two.
> 
> The real danger comes when longer exposure to the H2S overwhelms your nose so you can't smell it anymore.
> 
> ...


 

Yikes DeAnna, you are my hero.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jan 27, 2018)

Glad to see you went with the impression idea because urm....I have a snake and trust me, the skin is going to have fecal matter on it somewhere. Unless your friend knew the snake was going to shed within that day and gave it a disenfectant bath, and then bleached the tank, and then the snake never went into its water dish and never defecated, there is poop somewhere on that shed. Just sayin' ..... don't put it in the soap! :silent:


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Feb 8, 2018)

I’ve made a Couple of batches using snake skin in my lye water. Most of it dissolves in the lye, and I pour it through a strainer to get the solids out. It isn’t really any wierder to me than using silk, which comes from worms. My snake skin soaps have a smooth silky feeling. The light green batch that I just posted is a snake skin soap.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Feb 8, 2018)

NsMar42111 said:


> Glad to see you went with the impression idea because urm....I have a snake and trust me, the skin is going to have fecal matter on it somewhere. Unless your friend knew the snake was going to shed within that day and gave it a disenfectant bath, and then bleached the tank, and then the snake never went into its water dish and never defecated, there is poop somewhere on that shed. Just sayin' ..... don't put it in the soap! :silent:


It’s very easy to see if there is any of that on the skin. I simply tear that portion off and discard it.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## amd (Apr 5, 2018)

I  finally made the snake soap. The impression mold was a complete fail (it disintegrated while applying the silicone) but a good experience and I learned so much about mold making. I dissolved as much of the snake shred as I could on the lye solution - omg that stunk! Possibly the worst smell I have ever encountered with lye. I used the belly scales to make an impression on the top, which turned out nice. Some of the shed remained, so I have been removing bits as it hardens on the cure rack. The swirl is using mica in oil. Scented with Dragons Blood from WSP. The last picture is my friend and her snake Nagis that donated the shred.

ETA: to clarify, the bits that remain are on top of the soap, not in the soap. I poured the lye solution through a strainer when adding it to the oils.


----------



## Serene (Apr 5, 2018)

Seawolfe said:


> I am so much less grossed out by snake skin soap than some other ideas I've seen (I am looking at you new mothers!!) - I say go for it!!



Seawolfe, I did LOL.  I posted about that one time and for some it is perfectly natural.

How did I miss this post?  Hilarity


The soap looks awesome!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 5, 2018)

amd said:


> View attachment 29689
> View attachment 29690
> View attachment 29691
> View attachment 29692
> ...



Your soap turned out awesome!!  Nicely done!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 5, 2018)

Seawolfe said:


> I am so much less grossed out by snake skin soap than some other ideas I've seen (I am looking at you new mothers!!) - I say go for it!!


I made mommy soap for my niece a few years ago, while it was something I said I would never do she talked me into it, and it made beautiful soap. It was only made for her. Snake skin still grosses me out but I am a lizzy lover and hate snakes.


----------

